

Gmail Traffic Between Google Servers Now Encrypted To Thwart NSA Snooping - cyphersanctus
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/20/gmail-traffic-between-google-servers-now-encrypted-to-thwart-nsa-snooping/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
jleyank
I would not be too optimistic here. It's way easier to break encryption when
you know the raw text. Writing emails. Forwarding them back, ...

